
Aws-virtual-bastion: A web terminal session to AWS EC2 instances without SSH - hackeralmond
https://github.com/akittana/aws-virtual-bastion
======
sonaltr
This is super awesome! We need a cli version of this! (yes I know I can use
the aws cli...but a "shell" in my terminal would be great!)

The more I use AWS, GCP and Azure, the more I realize how much "nicer" it is
on the AWS eco-system. While AWS in general is more expensive (to the point
where in a large org, you'd need someone dedicated to keep track of cloud
spending) - the ecosystem provided by Amazon is so far ahead in some cases

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://github.com/itsdalmo/ssm-sh](https://github.com/itsdalmo/ssm-sh)

